# Mount Washington in November



## NewEnglander (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all:

I am obviously new to the forum, so I wanted to introduce myself. I'm Nicholas, a 25 year old backpacker/hiker/outdoors enthusiast. I most recently climbed Mount Washington in July, and it was the most exhilarating hike I've ever been on. The sheer challenging nature of the climb is rather formidable, and the specific trail that I took, Lion's Head, only contributed to the amount of extraordinary effort that needed to be exerted to climb to the summit.

Now, autumn is in full swing and winter is just around the corner. From online sources to the folks at the Pinkham Notch Visitor's Center, it seems that the universal advice is to not climb Mount Washington as an inexperienced or moderately experienced backpacker. Is the same philosophy endorsed by members of this forum? If so, what are some fun yet reasonably sized mountains that are able to be conquered in the upcoming cold and snowy season? Thanks!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 6, 2012)

Winter is in full swing right now. The mountain is covered in snow, ice, rime, etc. and temps are single digits with strong winds. Many routes normally available in the dry season for hikers (Lion's Head, Tuckerman Ravine Trail) will soon, if not already, be ill advised if not dangerous without mountaineering gear and experience to use it. Jewell is probably the best way to ascend Washington in the winter without mountaineering gear but you'll still want to approach the summit with caution, a much different beast in the winter.

Winter presents some interesting challenges not there in the summer. Most specifically regulation of temperature and keeping your stuff dry. Of course, a lot more gear is needed (snowshoes, crampons, more layers, etc.). And you'll use more effort to go the same distance, especially if you are breaking trail. Get out there and enjoy it but summiting Washington is probably not a good place to start in the winter as the folks at PNVC and else where have suggested.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 6, 2012)

As riverc0il mentioned temperature management and moisture management are the biggest things with winter hiking. Pack extra layers to change into (especially socks!) in case you get wet/sweaty, and be sure to wear wickable clothing (wool, polyester, etc. - no cotton!) to keep the moisture off you. Temps and conditions change radically once up a few thousand feet, even in a mild fall. I've left a trailhead at 55 degrees to reach the summit at 20.

I'd recommend seeking out some heavily traveled trails. A. The trail will be broken and you'll know where to step. B. There will likely be others there, which adds to safety. 

One thing to keep in mind for winter hiking - any wet trail you experienced in summer/fall will likely be a sheet of ice in winter (Falling Waters in Franconia is Frozen Waters come November). Definitely make sure you have at least microspikes to tackle any slippery surfaces.

Zealand Rd. is still open currently - hiking to Zealand Hut and Zeacliff would be a great winter hike. A boardwalk takes you over the wettest parts and the trail offers some really stunning views. Just be sure to check the forest road status before you go to avoid trekking down Zealand Rd. The summit of Zealand isn't much unless you're peak bagging, but Zeacliff is unreal.

Have fun, be safe, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 13, 2012)

Be sure to read "Not without Peril, 150 Years of Misadventure on the Presidential Range of New Hampshire". It's basically about all of the deaths that occurred on Mount Washington and the in Presidential range over the last 150 years. It's a great read . It will give you newfound respect for the Mountain. 
The one I often tell people about was the death of a hiker in a snowstorm in August 1986. Yes a snowstorm in August!


----------

